# Alarm Problems!!



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

Ok now I thought that I have figured most of the problems out with this car but I guess I have not?? Last night one of my kids jumped in the car and all of a sudden the alarm starts going off WTF?? The best part is I never set it and have never used the stupid alarm from day one and the only way to stop the thing was to pull the wire from the battery! Now I have no idea how to disconnect and or bypass the stupid alarm?? The alarm Fob is broken and has been since I bought the car?????? Any help would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

Well after looking at the factory wiring diagrams I'm really not sure if I can disarm this alarm system? I would love to disarm it perminetly if anyone knows please do tell! Otherwise I will need to replace the alarm Fob,anyone know where to get one?? I HATE ALARM SYSTEMS ON CARS!!!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

i replied to your pm, now i go to look at the reply and its not there !!
Did you get it?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok my 97 SE-R has the factory alarm, its 11 years old.
the battery in one remote was flat, i replaced it
The on the other remote one button didn't work, the other two did.
I opened this up and the micro switch that is a SMD was broken off the board, I re-soldered it.
So first check the battery. check that the other buttons do or don't work. so manually lock the car then unlock with remote if you cant lock it. It was the lock button that didn't work on mine.
Second if the alarm goes off opening the door lock with the key should shut it off.
Are you sure it didn't arm from the remote, it doesn't beep, only flashes the side lights.
this is a Nissan alarm system right ? it says Nissan on the key fob by the loop?
Not an aftermarket controlling the factory locks.
Yes you can get a Nissan key fob easily, they sell on Ebay and the Nissan dealer.
you re-program using a series of steps, this is on the forum. If I find it I will post a link.

i think you can dis-able the factory alarm, i will have to take some time and study the wiring diagram again, i posted this some time ago for someone else, on a pathfinder i think.


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

Well I went and studied the diagram and figured out what happened apparently when I locked the car the door lock is what caused the alarm to arm? I guess when you turn the key the lock makes a ground? Yes it is the factory alarm set up. If I could get another Fob for a reasonable cost I would go that route because I have my laptop with me and need to secure it. If I can't get it working right with another aftermarket Fob I would prefer to disable the whole thing. Hey I have another question for you have you ever had the lock set out? Only one door locks with the key and if possible I would like to fix it but don't want to open another can of worms......
Thanks Ralph


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Funny you should ask that i am working on the trunk lock now....only unlocks with the cable, just dreading the cable giving out before i get it done!!
Had the lock set out on other cars, not a Nissan yet. not hard, i don't know what you expect to find, i have a broken key in the trunk lock according to daughter.
You take the interior door panel off, get to the back of the lock and remove the lock assembly, then remove the lock cylinder normally by inserting a key and depressing an extra spring loaded tab at the back, if you see what i mean.
You may just have a linkage disconnected. If someone tried to slim Jim it its common.
Does the key insert and turn ?
Did you check the FOB battery, its only a CR2025, worth a try.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

on eBay, lots of them, look used, plus new functional replacement not identical $30 plus shipping

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/_Car-Truck-Parts-Accessories__95-96-97-98-99-SENTRA-ALTIMA-200SX-240SX-keyless-remote_W0QQitemZ270299867048QQadiZ2865QQadnZCarQ20Q26Q20TruckQ20PartsQ20Q26Q20AccessoriesQQcmdZViewItemQQptZMotors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item270299867048&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245&_trkparms=72%3A543|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

looked at courtesy parts, $85 ish and we have the older style through mid 97


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

Yah I have had plenty of lock set apart in my day I just figured since this is a Jap car it would be Engineered differently?? I must say so far I am impressed with the way they do things I couldn't believe the difference between the fuel pump on this car and a recent GM pump I did,we are talking night and Day here!! The GM pump was extremely difficult and time consuming!! I will take the panel off of the door and check into it and see what I can do with it. This whole project has been rather fun and like I said it has given me a new insight into Japanese Engineering. I can't imagine how good the Honda's are !! I 'm an HVAC technician for a Living and I will say this I took a chance on the Mitsubishi Mini Split Unit's way back when they first appeared on the market and the engineering behind them is second to NONE!! Heck I think every one that I have done is still running strong and I would highly recommend them to anyone!! Coudoes to the Japanese and there fine products!! It is a bit depressing though since our boy's are just about out of business. The one and only thing the Japs could never match is the torque of the American V-8 heck all I need to do is Jump in my 69 Pontiac Firebird and row though the gears to remind me who is the king of power! I only hope that they will be able to hang in there through the bad times???


----------

